# Apostille Services



## carpediem (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me who provides apostille services in Dubai?


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Helpline Document Clearing Services 
Dubai Tower 4 th Floor 434 
Deira, Dubai, UAE 

Tel:04-2279916, Mob: 0506715339 
Email Id: [email protected]


----------



## carpediem (Jun 6, 2008)

*Thank you*



Kansaag said:


> Helpline Document Clearing Services
> Dubai Tower 4 th Floor 434
> Deira, Dubai, UAE
> 
> ...


Thanks! I Googled them earlier, but their website did not open. Have you used them? Any idea of fees? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

carpediem said:


> Thanks! I Googled them earlier, but their website did not open. Have you used them? Any idea of fees? Sorry for all the questions!


No. PM Elphaba - might be able to assist you. Will be a fee - nothing comes for free in Dubai


----------

